# Jobwarteschlange wird nicht abgearbeitet



## jogy (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo!
Ich möchte gern den Serverdomain Namen ändern.
Dazu habe ich einen 2. Server im Adminmenü angelegt und den hostnamen für neuedomain.de zusätzlich in die /etc/hostname eingetragen.
Jetzt habe ich versucht die DNS-Einträge  zu ändern, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Die Jobwarteschlange wird nicht abgeabeitet, es ist aber auch keine Fehlermeldung auf der letzten Seite vorhanden.
Ich bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2009)

Das die Warteschlange nicht abgerabeite wird ist ja auch ganz klar, es gibt bei Dir ja garkeinen 2. Server der sie abarbeiten könnte.

Du kannst keine weiteren Server über das admin Menü anlegen. Du musst den wieder löschen. Multiserver Systeme können nur mittels Installer im Expert Modus aufgesetzt werden.

Wenn Du den Servernamen ändern willst dann änderst Du einfach den Servernamen und klickst auf speichern. Danach änderst Du ihn noch in allen relevanten Systemdateien Deiner Linuxdistribution wie /etc/hostname, /etc/mailname und der postfix main.cf.


----------



## jogy (31. Mai 2009)

Ok. Besten Dank!
Für alle, die auch wissen wollen, wo und wie der Servername überall geändert werden muß eine kleine Anleitung:
1. Im Ispconfig3-Menü ->System -> Edit Server den Servernamen ändern
2. /etc/hostname
3. /etc/mailname
4. /etc/postfix/main.cf
5. /etc/courier/imapd.cnf
6. /etc/courier/pop3d.cnf
7. rm -f /etc/courier/imapd.pem
8. rm -f /etc/courier/pop3.pem
9. mkimapcert
10. mkpop3dcert
11. /etc/init.d/courier-imap-ssl restart
12. /etc/init.d/courier-pop-ssl restart


----------

